# new rims on the gto



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

i decided to put on the new rims i recently got for the gto :cool and do they look pimmmmmmmp :cheers 



























is it killing ya scrollllling dow to see lolol



















i know it is 

















alil more scrolling :willy: 



ok b4 i get a really pissed off pm here ya goo















and another



annnnnnd another



anybody guess where i got these from 

STEVE YOU SAY IT I WON'T THRETTEN TO BITCH SMACK YA I WILL "I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE LITERLY"


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow.. um... I'll pass. 

I've never seen ANY car that I thought looked good with all black wheels. But that's me.
















Where did ya get 4 Spares?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

cosnidering the negative offset, I would say ya stole em!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

big_mike said:


> cosnidering the negative offset, I would say ya stole em!



cosnidering <~ wtf does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I was trying typing your way in hopes you would understand me. guess not. lol

CONsidering........better? 1 type in 1740 posts and he is bitchin.....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Let me guess. You're getting the factory wheels chromed or power coated so you decided to put 4 spares on the goat just to clown around? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

nope there the winter rims/tires 

btw mike shadddddddddd up


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

At least get some chrome lug nuts to set them babies off :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Do A Burnout !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Do A Burnout !!!



as usuyel mike u'r slow DID 1 ALREADDY

and no i'm not getting the factory wheels redone in any way 

getting new 19's


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

1badgto said:


> as usual mike you are slow


I know.........but my little 4 banger tries with all his might! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

mr i won't post like crazy is still blasting up a storm


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It must be really boring in Ohio today........


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

1badgto said:


> mr i won't post like crazy is still blasting up a storm


ok ho, who is in your avatar?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

nice donuts


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

they look like our spare tire. 4 of them


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> they look like our spare tire. 4 of them


That's what they are.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

STEVE YOU SAY IT I WON'T THRETTEN TO BITCH SMACK YA I WILL "I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE LITERLY"[/QUOTE]

did i studder steve 
:agree  arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> That's what they are.....


Um.


Duh.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Um.
> 
> 
> Duh.


I know, I know, re-stating the obvious.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe if they were a different color?........Na....


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

The spares need to stay in the trunk... However, I like how QS looks with black rims...

http://www.lonestarstangs.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8417
http://www.lonestarstangs.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8415


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Hot!


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Hot!


THANKS!! :cheers


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I know, I know, re-stating the obvious.


As I stated in my post:


Justice said:


> Where did ya get 4 Spares?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Justice said:


> As I stated in my post:


I appologize, I didn't mean that towards you... just my post whoring ways... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

we understand, your very busy over there!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I appologize, I didn't mean that towards you... just my post whoring ways... :cheers


It's all good. I need to come work for your dealership. Problem is, I'm in AZ.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

1badgto said:


> STEVE YOU SAY IT I WON'T THRETTEN TO BITCH SMACK YA I WILL "I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE LITERLY"
> 
> did i studder steve
> :agree  arty:


Severe head trauma. It's just not for breakfast anymore.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Severe head trauma. It's just not for breakfast anymore.


ROTFLMFAO


----------

